# Mac Event at Tobacco World...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Macanudo event at Tobacco World on Wednesday, 10/19, from 2PM until 6-8PM or so...I'm gonna try and be there..hope some of you can make it...


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I wish I could be there bro. Sadly I'm not allowed to drive and still have an open wound (that is being taken care of by a home health nurse) that will prevent me from making it. Lord willing I'll be in good shape for the herf next month there though. I'll be there in spirit bro.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm going to try to bump my schedule a little bit. Should be able to make it.


----------

